# classical composer you own an apology, deprofundis says oh Philipe De monte...



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I heard some of is work and was like hmm yah, not exctly catchy but dose it as to be catchy hey?

Heard his songs, was midly impress , but when i heard is rendition of missa Aspice Domine i was instantly charmed & bless by the pure bliss of fresh air , a Philipe de Monte that i did not knew one that wrote great missa.

His motets are delicieous has well, but he is notoriousley know for chanson genra if you agree moslty.
So R.i.p mister De monte!!

Another classical composer of flemish era dosen't budge me Loziere Compere but i do have sparse one recording, all of it depennnd on a lots of factor

1-ensemble
2-repertoire(ouput) his it a missa specialist, what about his song, is secular work ihis religieous work, all these factors claim importance.


Thanks for reading , lady & genteelmens!! big time

:tiphat:


----------

